
Co – Occurrence Patterns in the Voynich Manuscript - adulau
http://arxiv.org/abs/1601.07435
======
vstraulino
'...It shows that the distribution of words within the manuscript is not
compatible with natural languages...'. So you mean that it is a non-sense
random generated text?

